# Technique that may be able to cure your illnesses



## junethesis (Apr 3, 2002)

I run a site called naet.com that may be of interest to many of you.I've seen many success stories from patients that have used a technique to completely rid their bodies of allergies.If you're interested in a possible cure to just about all of the medical problems written about on this site, or have more questions about what I've posted, you can visit the site at www.naet.com, or reply here and I'll try to answer whatever questions I can. We have a bulletin board community over there too - just ckick on the Patient Support button on the left and then click on the Bulletin Board button.I am not a doctor, I am a webmaster, so if your questions are too much for me, I may still defer to the bulletin board we have so that the NAET practitioners can answer your questions.Thanks.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

It appears some time has elapsed since you posted this thread. I would guess that the reason no one has posted here is that most of the people on this board know that while eliminating allergens may provide symptomatic relief, getting to the root cause of the allergies is the way to cure them. There is a great deal of scientific research indicating that it is autoimmune dysfunctions that open the doorway for allergies. And nothing.... I repeat... NOTHING... is a panacea.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

yes, but don't stop there Peacefulhart. What causes autoimmune dysfunctions? If we are looking for root causes, we mustn't stop on one of the lower branches of the tree.ScottySwotty


----------

